# NHB / MMA Schools in Arizona



## John J (Jun 16, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a school in Phoenix or surrounding area that offers a balance of grappling and stand-up? I heard the  Megaton BJJ Academy is outstanding for grappling but I want 50/50 training.  

Thanks,
John J


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 16, 2003)

Brausa Academy


----------



## Dfresh (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out our myspace page.   www.myspace.com/newerasportstraining
We have UFC Veterans Joe "Diesel "Riggs & Edwin "Bam Bam" Dewees teaching MMA classes and Mario Francis (Roy Jones Jr. coach for 10 years) teaching boxing.  Give me a call for more details.  Doug Fox, GM of The NEST 602-757-8012


----------

